# 50t chainring swap for 52t?



## jifdave (24 Sep 2013)

I am buying a new tiagra chainset this week and it comes with a 50t chainring.

I prefer a 52t/53t anyone got one to swap?

may also have a brand new 50t in black also looking to swap for a 52/53t in black

shimano fit obviously


----------



## Kestevan (12 Oct 2013)

What BCD? 

I may have a 52 tooth chainring in the "parts-skip" - Its from a std Tiagra double, so will be a 130BCD shimano.
If I havent misplaced it, it's not new (done maybe 800 miles) but you can have it for cost of postage donation to charity if you want it (assuming I can find it).


----------



## jifdave (12 Oct 2013)

Exactly what I'm after. 

If you can find it pm me for monies


----------



## Baggggerz (2 Dec 2013)

Not too sure that will work Dave. If my thinking is correct, Shimano Compact Cranks have 110 BCD and Standard Doubles have 130 BCD. You may also have to change your spider for it ti fit.


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 Dec 2013)

Plus if it's a 34 inner I think a 53 outer is too big a jump.


----------



## jifdave (2 Dec 2013)

i have a triple so its 39-52/53 

but im getting on fine with my 50 at present so i'll stick with that


----------

